# Southeast Michigan average number of pushes



## dlsmichigan (Aug 7, 2015)

Good morning everyone, been lurking for a while now, I have finally taken the plunge from working for another contractor to bidding my own. I was more of a "fill in guy" and don't think I have a good idea of the amount of pushes to be bidding in our area.

Most of my contracts will be "per push pricing" however I have a few HOA's that require a season price. Friends in the industry have given me numbers from 7 pushes all the way up to 30. I know I pushed 13 times last winter and I didn't work it all. Could someone give me a little better Idea on where I should set my seasonal expectations? I have thought about trying to set up a slotted rate that protects both of us if we have a low or an extreme year. 

Thanks for the help, I cant imagine taking this plunge without all the information shared on this site 

DLS


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Don't believe most on this site. I'd think 12-18 is a good number depending on how many days a week and hours of operation


----------



## SnowGeekJason (Nov 17, 2014)

Superior L & L;2023355 said:


> Don't believe most on this site. I'd think 12-18 is a good number depending on how many days a week and hours of operation


HI! last year i plowed at a 2in trigger 9 times in Birmingham, royal oak, Beverly Hills. With a 1in trigger i plowed 13 times. This 2015-2016 season they predict the sane as last year but i also hear possibly much less because of el nino. Hope this helps!


----------

